# Majestic Amboyna Burl



## Stick Rounder (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello! Just finished this for a customer, thought I would share it with all of you before it got away. Please tell me what you think.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Mar 6, 2009)

i don't think they will like it, send it this way instead :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## broitblat (Mar 6, 2009)

I think it looks very elegant and like it ought to be expensive 

A nicely done pen from "rich" ingredients.

  -Barry


----------



## papaturner (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice, love the blank.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 6, 2009)

That is a pretty piece of wood on that kit. Nice fit and finish but you need to lighten the picture a bit so we can really see the true color of that blank. Put it through some photo program.


----------



## jackrichington (Mar 6, 2009)

how could you miss with that blank..lovely


----------



## rando81 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job great looking pen


----------



## YORKGUM (Mar 6, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> i don't think they will like it, send it this way instead :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




I think you're right. It looks awful. Maybe I should get it instead.


----------



## guts (Mar 6, 2009)

Great looking pen there Doug,(Surrounded? that's good we don't have to aim)


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 6, 2009)

Very handsome, whoever bought that one will be proud.


----------



## dntrost (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice and great looking blank

I guess someday I will break down and get one of those kits


----------



## jedgerton (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great, I'm sure your customer will be happy and bring you additional business!

John


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, its gone.  Back to the shop.  I got some of those super long click pens from Lau Lau Woodworks in the post today.  I'll give those a try.  Thank you for comments.  I will try to lighten the photo, don't really have too much experience with that but I'll give it a try.


----------



## arjudy (Mar 6, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. Perfect combination of material and kit.


----------



## erbymcbrayer (Mar 6, 2009)

Wish I was that customer. Guess I will have to try one of those. Great job.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 6, 2009)

Very Nice.  Kit looks as great as the blank. Together they are a hit.  I am sure your customer will be pleased.


----------



## GouletPens (Mar 6, 2009)

Have you made and/or sold many of these majestics before? I just made my first few the other day, and my experience has been that pens this large have been much tougher to sell.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 7, 2009)

I have made 4 sold 3.  They sell just as fast as I make them and show them.  This particular one was ordered.  I think the reason "blue lagoon" has not sold yet is no one out side of you all have seen it.


----------



## mitchm (Mar 7, 2009)

Stunning work Doug, looks great!


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous pen, nice work.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd say you have a fortunate customer, Gorgeous pen great chunk of lumber.


----------



## outfitter (Mar 7, 2009)

Great looking pen! Where did you get the blanks?


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work . I think a nice burl deserves to be matched with a nice kit . Good job all around .


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 8, 2009)

outfitter said:


> Great looking pen! Where did you get the blanks?


 
Ebay.  There is this seller that has beautiful Amboyna Burl.  It is shipped from SE Asia.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Immpiretch is the Ebay seller name.  All of the pieces I've bought are 100% burl, very figured.  I guess I am spoiled, I went to my local Woodcraft looking at there wood selection of burls, they do not even come close, same with the other online wood sellers.  I buy blocks and cut them to size as needed.​


----------

